

Reconstructing Gödel - wslh
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2014/11/01/reconstructing-godel/

======
hnmcs
>Kurt Gödel left a large amount of unpublished writings and notebooks and
preserved correspondence. These writings were cataloged and organized by his
first biographer, John Dawson, for a heroic two years. Those of highest
scientific and general interest were published in volumes III, IV, and V of
"Kurt Gödel: Collected Works".

>Among them was a list of 14 numbered assertions titled "My philosophical
viewpoint" but without elaboration.

It would be cool if said numbered assertions were simply the Gödel Numbers of
statements formally derived from his philosophical axioms.

